# New Kindle Novel Explores Daily Life and Violence in Public High School



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

A new novel, MEAN DAYS, that explores the humor, tension, and human experience, as well as the horrific outbreak of violence in a public high school, has been released by Vellum Publishing, Inc. as an exclusive premier edition for Kindle owners only at www.newkindlebooks.com . This notice is only meant to provide an awareness and information for those Kindle owners who might be interested in such a topic.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool web site and decent prices. And you get FIVE chapters in the sample of this book, not just pages and pages of "thanks to everyone I've ever met".


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds good. I just requested a sample.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

interesting, im betting HS has changed so much since I went


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Downloaded the sample.  Read the first chapter. Very interesting. Since I have spent my gift certificate (ok  spent that and an additional 2 gift cards on books this month   ) I will have to wait until April to purchase.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

*Information Update for Kindle Readers*: Vellum Publishing, Inc. has set up a unique experience for sampling MEAN DAYS at www.newkindlebooks.com . After you download the free sample and read the prologue, you can click on an instant audio sample of the entire first chapter, and read along on your Kindle free sample as you listen to the instant audio. The company has set up the first two chapters of MEAN DAYS with "read-along audio samples" for a unique sampling experience. If readers like the experiment, Vellum will follow up with other unique "free reading/audio samples" in the future.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This sounds really interesting.


----------

